# Mallard Mount



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey folks,

I ordered a large duck mounting kit from Van ***** Taxidermy and am going to tackle my first duck project. I hear about and see that artificial heads with fake bills are used vs. the skull method. My question is "The kit has no fake head and will the bill and feet shrink like some say?"

I'm looking forward to this project to see what I can accomplish and any feedback would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Zack


----------



## Andy Montalbano (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought a few of those kits and the directions IMO suck...they give you everything you need to do the mount and maybe you are better at directions than me...i ordered a video of mounting a standing duck...best thing i could've done. Good Luck and enjoy your first duck mount.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

As most taxidermist will agree...Birds are hard to do for the beginner. Pheasant's and Crows are thicker skinned and are preferable. However, if you got your heart set....then I'd suggest a video. Check out www.mckenziesp.com/ - 54k and find the waterfowl videos. Freebee or Newmeyer are good names. 

Just a note; Special tools are going to be need. Most of which are cheap. (until you add them up that is) A wire wheel IS the way to go, but they are expensive.(I fashioned mine from a bench/wire wheel combo about 16 years ago and still use it to this day) 

I can equate taxidermy with re-loading. Unless you are so inclined as to keep at it, you will end up with a lot of expensive tools that will seldom be used. 

From viewing my previous posts, you can see that I like to encourage everyone to do things themselves and help where I can.....this particular project, however, should come with a warning label.

Hoping you the best!

Mitch


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

[/quote] A wire wheel IS the way to go, but they are expensive[/quote]

Is this for the fleshing process ? I did order some taxidermy tools to use.

[/quote]this particular project, however, should come with a warning label.[/quote]

Such as?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

you can get passable results with shears and a wire brush, but I do this for a living, thus wire wheel. (a still use small shears then the wheel)

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

such as...you can end up spending a lot of money before you realize it. Should the project go south...bad pun, sorry...you will be stuck with some tools that you might never use again. Do a quick parts list and see what you think..if its manageable then go for it!
Best of luck

Mitch


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

A knife for skinning and a pair of fabric scissors for degreasing will get you through your first mount. The bill shrinks a little, the feet shrink a lot. Use a hair dryer set on high/cool to dry the feathers after the wash.

Get r' done and figger out if you want to do more.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies I'll be sure to let you all know where I'm at in the project. Expect some more questions on this journey as well.

Good day to all!


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

I have my own line of waterfowl heads that mckenzie will be selling before long. These are better than anything you will see on the market.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a nice mallard and a hen Oldsquaw that I want to get professionally done. Both would be flying mounts....................anyone want to give me a ballpark price for both ? 

Thanks and good day !


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I can vouch for the quality that comes out of John and Holly's shop!

Salmo'...I'm not a paying advertiser of this forum (yet) so I will defer from that question.

Mitch


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Ducks vary from $150 to $250 depending. Go for a drive and find someone you like.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

If the going rate is 150 to start, what do you get? Do you get a custom wraped body,head, and feet. Will the mount look alive for 150 bucks? I doubt it. And why go for a drive when we have web sites these days- with the price of gas and all.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Jon/Holly,
The point "of going for a drive" is to look before leaping. It is absolutely amazing to me the number of price shoppers/dissatisfied customers that are unhappy but did nothing prior to killing their trophy of a lifetime.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

I wasnt nessisarilly disagreeing with, i think people should look before they leap. However, the internet is a good tool to help them do that. The point i was making is, for 150 dollars you get work that ranges from just ok to downright horrable. There are way too many hobbyists doing bad work out there. To find a good taxidermist, the internet is a good place to start. Also, people need to ask what awards were won, and will they get that same quallity in thier mount. There is a vast difference between a hobbyist and an artist. Unfortunately most of the general public are not aware of the difference.


----------

